# Personal space? Who needs it?



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I was just looking through the pictures on my phone and realized how much Bristol doesn't believe in personal space. I hope it gives you all a laugh.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm sorry - I couldn't figure out how to add multiple pictures. Here are a couple more.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

and another...


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Love it - there is no such thing as personal space in my house!!


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

@CrazyCash - your pictures are great.  
@Melissa_DT - LOVE IT!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It's crazy how much your lab looks like a Vizsla. I actually had to double check your posts to see if you had two Vs. 

Her eyes show that she's given up any hope of having personal space. ;D


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

Bella with her buddy Mojo the pudelpointer...


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I had to add one more from tonight - the foot on Cash's nose is his own foot.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

@einspänner - our lab is the reason we got interested in vizslas. When she was a pup, everyone thought she was a vizsla. I think it is because fox red labs aren't all that popular yet. At that point, I didn't even know what a vizsla was (gasp!). The obedience school we took her to had a trainer with a vizsla and it all spiraled from there. Her "baby" pictures look almost exactly like our vizslas baby pictures. 

We will have fox red lab puppies in a couple of months and I am so curious to see how much they resemble the vizslas.  

@crazycash - you have some great pics! 

@SuperV - our neighbors have two pudelpointers. I plan to have a play date when the ground thaws. I think they would be a great mix for our dogs.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I have tons of pictures of my two like this - they literally do this every day, if they are laying down it's most likely on top of each other. I occasionally have to board the dogs if I have to go out of town for work and when I pick them up the people always comment on how they love to watch them snuggle. I've never had dogs that snuggle like these two, in fact right now they are laying next to me on top of each other.


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

Pudelpointers are great dogs. Since they aren't AKC recognized, they aren't subjected to the breeding for looks only, so they are consistently strong performers in the field...here is another pic from a year back...

They make nice pillows evidently! At least Bella thinks so...

Nate


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

This was from back in the summer when we had a cottage trip. All tuckered out from a long day of swimming and playing.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

An oldie from when Scout was a baby.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

meand my3- sorry to be dumb but which one's the lab and which one's the v?


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

@Hbomb - in the first picture, the v is on the left. In the 2nd picture, she is on the right (with the aqua collar on). If there wasn't such a size difference (lab -70lbs, V - 38lbs), I'm not sure I could tell them apart in a dim room. They have very similar personalities too.


----------



## JessicaUK89 (Nov 19, 2013)

My two can't quite get close enough! No room for me..


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Alby almost never lets Lua get close enough to snuggle, but this time she was kind enough to wait until i got a photo to make Lua get off.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Just took this pic, because I remembered this thread... They don't do this as much as they used to, probably because Ferg is getting so big. I thought this was a really sweet share.
Mr. Ferguson just turned 7 mo.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

haha! Looks like you should buy one giant bed so Pearl has a place to rest her head. 

Very sweet.


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

My boy Dax and his BFF Sammy.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

einspänner said:


> haha! Looks like you should buy one giant bed so Pearl has a place to rest her head.
> 
> She always sleeps like that, just hanging off the edge of the pillow. I guess that is comfy for her. Stretched out half on half off, and snoring like a sow!!


----------

